# posting links



## Doyleyburger (3 Jan 2014)

Just wondered how you guys post links on here without actually pasting the whole website add.
Sometimes it'll just say look here ........and the word 'here' for example would be highlighted in blue and that would be the link 

Baffled


----------



## Shaun (3 Jan 2014)

Highlight the text - then click the link icon and paste in the website/page address - like this:


----------



## ufkacbln (3 Jan 2014)

You can also type if you feel that way inclined, just put square brackets [ ] where I have used round ones:

(url=adressofsite)Writing you want in blue(/url)


----------



## Doyleyburger (3 Jan 2014)

Does all this work using a smart phone as I never use a computer or laptop


----------



## ColinJ (3 Jan 2014)

Yes!


----------



## Octet (3 Jan 2014)

Yep, CC shares some similarities with BB (Bulletin Board) Code so if you're familiar with that then you should find it easy... if not then you should still find it easy!


----------

